# Restricted access still domain user able to change shared printer property



## zillah (Jun 6, 2005)

Hi

Within Active Directory environment (win2003 server) I have got 11 domains users.

A new network printer Samsung CLX-6210FX installed on the server 2003 and shared

On the server right click Samsung Printer > Properties > Security tab for the group Everyone  set as below

http://i46.tinypic.com/qobogo.jpg










Although  Everyone  group has been given permission for print only , why would a domain user still be able to change the color as in the snap shot (for a client PC) below

http://i48.tinypic.com/2nkkw94.jpg










Thanks


----------



## creator-owner (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi,

Please make sure that the working users aren't a part of Print Operator group.


----------



## zillah (Jun 6, 2005)

> Please make sure that the working users aren't a part of Print Operator group.


I have checked that and he/she is not part of any group except " Remote Desktop Users ".

Thanks


----------



## creator-owner (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi,

Could you please check the permissions on Spool folder whether Dom users have Manage write on it or not, please do so via Cacls.exe or you can get me the output and i'll look for you.

~Cheers
Marcus
http://www._crossloop_.com/_helpforsure_


----------



## zillah (Jun 6, 2005)

I have checked System32/spool folder I have found inside the spool folder there is subfolders one of them is called " drivers " and that is shared.

Please see the snapshot for the " spooler " folder and " drivers " subfolder

The top image for the " spooler " and bottom one for the " drivers "










http://i45.tinypic.com/sb28pi.jpg

Thanks


----------



## creator-owner (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi,
Please launch CMD with Elevated privileges on the box, and then type in Cacls C:\windows\system32\spool >output.txt.
Please send me the output @ [email protected]

~Cheers
Marcus S
http://www._crossloop_.com/_helpforsure_


----------



## zillah (Jun 6, 2005)

I did send an email to you.

Thanks


----------

